# hydrocelectomy need help



## pravintc (May 11, 2016)

PROCEDURE: Right hydrocelectomy.

OPERATIVE FINDINGS: Large right scrotal hydrocele.

OPERATION IN DETAIL: An 8-cm incision was made on the skin of the scrotum. Dartos muscle was incised. The hydrocele with the testicle was delivered into the wound intact. the hydrocele was subsequently drained and then a standard hydrocelectomy was performed with closing the edges later with a running 3-0 chromic suture. two simple 4-0 chromic suture were used on either side of the cut edge of the hydrocele sac to secure the testicle in the scrotal sac. Dartos muscle was closed with running 4-0 chromic suture. i had placed a 1/2 inch penrose drain into the scrotum and sutured it into position with 3-0 nylon suture. the skin was closed with interrupted 3-0 chromic sutures. estimated blood loss was minimal.

suggest CPT 55000 vs 55060 vs 55040


----------



## CodingKing (May 12, 2016)

Id go with 55040.

Yes there was draining involved but that was done to make it easier to do the excision.


----------

